# Help identifing a tree



## Volvo122s (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys I was hoping someone could help me identify a tree I see a lot of during my driving time at work. It grows at about 2-3 thousand foot elevation in Northern California. The bare trunks look awesome with all the scaring from losing the bark and I'm thinking it would be some good wood for turning. My only thought is that it's a type of oak judging by the bark.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

You are correct sir, I believe that is a Live Oak


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

That's got neat looking bark. Cool tree. We must not have them here as I've never seen one before. Gary


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

Madrone OR Pacific Madrona real common along the coast. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbutus_menziesii


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Madrone


----------



## Volvo122s (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Bark looks a little different than madron (from what I have found online) but perhaps it's just different e cause of location.


----------

